#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-04
<warrens> @ubuntulog slt
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-05
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-06
<sovo> hi
<ongolaBoy> Hi
<zureich-michel> hello
<ongolaBoy> hi
<phil-limbe>  svn co http://svn.wyona.com/repos/public/yanel this is where we ended
<phil-limbe> hello i am on
<phil-limbe> hello
<zureich-michel> hello
<zureich-michel> sorry but i must go now: 12:00 appointement
<phil-limbe> ok
<zureich-michel> philemon: i found the scripts for database, do you remember?
<zureich-michel> savet this url we are now,next time don't loose time to find it or not?
<phil-limbe> ok
<phil-limbe> connection is slow
<phil-limbe> i will try my best
<zureich-michel> i try to be on line ast 1 pm ok?
<zureich-michel> you can try to install alone, just follow the steps...
<phil-limbe> ok
<zureich-michel> cp /home/michel/.bashrc /home/michel/.bashrc-20101106
<zureich-michel> cp /home/michel/.bashrc /home/michel/.bashrc-20101106
<zureich-michel> hello
<IzaneFG1> hello!
<zureich-michel> izaneFG1 c'est qui? whois?
<IzaneFG1> Izane F.G. :)
<zureich-michel> do i know you?
<IzaneFG1> hum... I don't know
<IzaneFG1> I'a at Yaoundé
<IzaneFG1> I'm at Yaoundé
<zureich-michel> je vias venir a yaounde au plus tard le 4 decembre
<IzaneFG1> ok :)
#ubuntu-cm 2010-11-07
<swiss-michel> hello
<swiss-michel> hello limbe
<Limbe_> yes
<swiss-michel> do you know why it is working now?
<Limbe_> no
<swiss-michel> strange
<Limbe_> ok
<Limbe_> can we continue with the installation
<swiss-michel> ok
<Limbe_> wait a minutes
<swiss-michel> the machine you are in chat here is the ubuntu machine?
<Limbe_> ok
<Limbe_> i am here again
<swiss-michel> the machine you are in chat here is the ubuntu machine?
<Limbe_> yes
<Limbe_> ubuntu8.4
<swiss-michel> ok so you can copy paste easy or not?
<Limbe_> yes
<swiss-michel> so please quick short answer as usual
<Limbe_> yes
<Limbe_> now terminal open
<Limbe_> support open
<swiss-michel> now we wil make a copy .baschrc, ok
<Limbe_> michel@ubu84arc:~$ ls Desktop    Examples  PDF       Public     Videos Documents  Music     Pictures  Templates  wyona michel@ubu84arc:~$ cd wyona michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona$
<Limbe_> ok we make a copy
<swiss-michel> cp /home/michel/.bashrc /home/michel/.bashrc-20101107
<swiss-michel> type or copy paste this
<Limbe_> done
<swiss-michel> above
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> now we open nano
<Limbe_> now
<Limbe_> ok
<swiss-michel>  nano /home/michel/.bashrc
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe_> i am in nano now
<swiss-michel> ok first wwe test if you can go out of nano, ok
<Limbe_> ctrl o
<Limbe_> ctrl x
<swiss-michel> wait
<Limbe_> waiting
<swiss-michel> Ctrl o is for writing
<swiss-michel> Ctrl x to go out
<Limbe_> ok
<swiss-michel> so are you out now?
<Limbe_> not out
<Limbe_>  File Name to Write: /home/michel/.bashrc                                         ^G Get Help         ^T To Files         M-M Mac Format      M-P Prepend ^C Cancel           M-D DOS Format      M-A Append          M-B Backup File
<Limbe_> not out please
<swiss-michel> press enter
<swiss-michel> you will see
<Limbe_>   [ Wrote 93 lines ] ^G Get Help  ^O WriteOut  ^R Read File ^Y Prev Page ^K Cut Text  ^C Cur Pos ^X Exit      ^J Justify   ^W Where Is  ^V Next Page ^U UnCut Text^T To Spell
<swiss-michel> [ Wrote 103 lines ]
<swiss-michel> you see it?
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> now press Ctrl x
<Limbe_> see what please
<swiss-michel> please step by step
<Limbe_> done
<swiss-michel> and are you out from nano now?
<Limbe_> yes
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> we do it one more time
<Limbe_> ok
<swiss-michel> nano /home/michel/.bashrc
<swiss-michel> and  now just go out
<swiss-michel> Ctrl x
<swiss-michel> ok? out?
<Limbe_> done
<Limbe_> out of nano
<swiss-michel> ok now we write write in this file so  again
<swiss-michel> nano /home/michel/.bashrc
<swiss-michel> done?
<swiss-michel> ???
<Limbe_> done
<Limbe_> out of nano
<swiss-michel> no now we wwill write on this file so not out
<Limbe_> ok
<swiss-michel> do what i write, please
<Limbe_> so i go back there
<Limbe_> ok
<swiss-michel> nano /home/michel/.bashrc
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe_> in nano
<swiss-michel> now we go a the end of the file with cursor
<Limbe_> ok
<swiss-michel> the last line will be
<swiss-michel> fi
<swiss-michel> or not?
<swiss-michel> the last line we see
<swiss-michel> hello
<swiss-michel> ???
<swiss-michel> what happen again?
<Limbe> hello
<swiss-michel> hello
<Limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> so are you in nano now?
<swiss-michel> ???
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> i was opening support
<Limbe> .cronopios.org
<swiss-michel> please answer short quick
<Limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> so are you in nano now?
<Limbe> yes
<Limbe> no wait
<swiss-michel> end of file?
<Limbe> wait not yet there
<Limbe> i need to copy from support
<Limbe> support not yet open
<Limbe> i need the command from there
<swiss-michel> we can od it without supp i tell you
<Limbe> so give the command again
<swiss-michel> ???
<swiss-michel> nano /home/michel/.bashrc
<Limbe> in nano now
<swiss-michel> now we go a the end of the file with cursor
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe> yes
<Limbe> i am in end of fine
<swiss-michel> the last line you see will be
<swiss-michel> fi
<swiss-michel> or not?
<Limbe> yes i see fi
<swiss-michel> new line with enter
<Limbe> yes
<Limbe> i am there
<swiss-michel> # mi wyona
<swiss-michel> write that above
<Limbe> done
<Limbe> and now
<Limbe> i pres ctrl x or what
<Limbe> ctrl o and ctrl x
<swiss-michel> wait
<swiss-michel> export JAVA_HOME=/usr
<Limbe> shall i press enter again
<Limbe> before
<Limbe> export JAVA_HOME=/usr
<swiss-michel> write or bette copy paste
<swiss-michel> yes new line
<Limbe> done
<swiss-michel> now Ctrl o
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe> i have press ctrl o
<Limbe> now i press enter or what
<swiss-michel> Ctrl x
<Limbe> before ctrl x
<swiss-michel> why you not follow?
<swiss-michel> where are you now?
<swiss-michel> in nano or out?
<swiss-michel> ???
<Limbe> i ask becasue i have press ctrl o then ctrl x and i am still not back
<Limbe> in nano
<swiss-michel> please follow step by step
<Limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> Ctrl x
<swiss-michel> done?
<swiss-michel> ???
<Limbe> if i  write ctrl o  then enter before ctrl x i will be out
<Limbe> but if crtl o then ctrl x i am not out
<swiss-michel> why you not follow?
<Limbe> i follow please
<swiss-michel> now
<swiss-michel> Ctrl o
<Limbe> i am telling you what is going now and not going
<swiss-michel> step by step please
<swiss-michel> done?
<swiss-michel> ?????????????????
<swiss-michel> why yoou work like this?
<Limbe> not going out
<swiss-michel> please you not follow so make it alone
<Limbe> no
<Limbe> not like that
<swiss-michel> and you too not like that
<swiss-michel> so now are you ready to follow?
<swiss-michel> why now answer?
<swiss-michel> you say it allways quick short answer or not?
<swiss-michel> we say it
<Limbe> becasue i was still tryig
<Limbe>  whereis java java: /usr/bin/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona$
<swiss-michel> you must not try but do it step by step why not?
<Limbe> this is where i am now
<Limbe> i do not know if correct or not
<swiss-michel> really you want to do it alone, so just say it
<Limbe> not i want to do it alone
<swiss-michel> i cannot help you like this
<swiss-michel> 'not i want to do it alone' means what?
<Limbe> so what are we doing now
<Limbe> how do we continue
<swiss-michel> i can say what i want you make anyway something else, so you must decide, we do together and i say how step by step if not, ok do it alone
<swiss-michel> ok no answer again...
<Limbe> so we continue from where
<Limbe> tell me and we continue
<Limbe> no time to argue
<swiss-michel> please first decide, if you want to do it together and it means you answer quick and short and follow step by step
<Limbe> yes
<Limbe> i want to do it
<swiss-michel> are you in nano?
<Limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> Ctl x
<swiss-michel> to go out, are you out?
<Limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> ok we test open a new terminal
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe> done
<swiss-michel> echo $JAVA_HOME
<swiss-michel> result?
<swiss-michel> ???
<swiss-michel> why no answer?
<swiss-michel> ok i dont know what you want so it is not possible
<swiss-michel> hello
<swiss-michel> i am eating, come back in 10 minutes
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> usr
<Limbe> hi
<Limbe> i am waiting
<Limbe> i had problems
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> septox
<Limbe> how are you today long time
<swiss-michel> hello here again
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> i am here again
<swiss-michel> limbe: please answer quick ok?
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> so reuslt usr
<swiss-michel> ok
<Limbe> hi
<Limbe> you see result
<swiss-michel> yes
<swiss-michel> it is ok
<Limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> now wwe cotinue
<Limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> cd /home/michel/wyona/yanel/trunk/
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe>  cd /home/michel/wyona/yanel/trunk/ bash: cd: /home/michel/wyona/yanel/trunk/: No such file or directory michel@ubu84arc:~$
<swiss-michel> so something wrong
<swiss-michel> we install yanel or not?
<Limbe> where
<swiss-michel> for 2 or 3 days ago
<Limbe> what happen
<swiss-michel> we install yanel
<swiss-michel> ok we test
<Limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> pwd result?
<swiss-michel> pwd
<swiss-michel> result?
<swiss-michel> copy paste here
<swiss-michel> ???
<Limbe> home/michel
<swiss-michel> cd wyona
<swiss-michel> result?
<Limbe> cd wyona michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona$ ls yanel michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona
<swiss-michel> ls yanel
<swiss-michel> result?
<Limbe> contributions michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona$
<swiss-michel> so you no directory yanel?
<Limbe> i saw it
<Limbe> this morning
<Limbe> let me fine out
<Limbe> wait
<Limbe>  cd wyona michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona$ ls yanel michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona$
<Limbe> you see this
<swiss-michel> cd yanel
<swiss-michel> result?
<Limbe>  cd yanel michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona/yanel$ ls contributions michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona/yanel$
<swiss-michel> cd trunk
<swiss-michel> result?
<Limbe> no such file
<swiss-michel> so the yanel was not correct installed
<swiss-michel> you must do it again
<swiss-michel> hello
<swiss-michel> ???
<Limbe> yes
<Limbe> i am waiting
<swiss-michel> why so long now answer?
<swiss-michel> i am wiatring too...
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> so we do what now
<swiss-michel> you dont read ?
<swiss-michel> i say yanel was not good installed
<Limbe> iok
<Limbe> we reinstall or what
<swiss-michel> so you must start again
<Limbe> give me 2 minutes
<Limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> ???
<swiss-michel> ??????
<swiss-michel> hello
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> here again
<Limbe> some body come speaking
<swiss-michel> are you alone?
<Limbe> so we install yanel again now or not
<Limbe> i am alone
<Limbe> on machine
<Limbe> caro doing house work
<swiss-michel> install yanel again
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> we do it together or what
<swiss-michel> cd /home/michel/wyona
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe> done
<swiss-michel> as control
<swiss-michel> pwd
<swiss-michel> result?
<Limbe> home/michel/wyona
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> svn co http://svn.wyona.com/repos/public/yanel
<swiss-michel> done?
<Limbe>  http://svn.wyona.com/repos/public/yanel bash: http://svn.wyona.com/repos/public/yanel: No such file or directory michel@ubu84arc:~/wyona$
<swiss-michel> it will make a checkout
<swiss-michel> on one line
<Limbe> what on line one
<swiss-michel> svn co http://svn.wyona.com/repos/public/yanel
<Limbe> one line
<swiss-michel> just copy and past it in terminal
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> wait may be it takes some time
<swiss-michel> it will make a checkout of yanel
<swiss-michel> it starts?
<Limbe> no result yet i am waiting ,
<Limbe> now running down quickly and taking time
<swiss-michel> it takes a time to begin, be patient as i am with you too or not?
<swiss-michel> ???
<swiss-michel> why now answer?
<Limbe> it is taking time
<Limbe> ok now in this time we can talk about when you come
<swiss-michel> in 30 minutes i have to go, so
<swiss-michel> when finish, you can continue
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> where are you going to
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> no time now or what?
<swiss-michel> i meet a friend, glenda  and a chinese woman to discuss how to make business with china
<Limbe> glenda in ghano or what
<Limbe> Ghana
<swiss-michel> glenda, you know her
<Limbe> yes
<Limbe> last two years you said i will go to ghana to meet here
<Limbe> i know here
<swiss-michel> the checkout is going ?
<swiss-michel> not ghana kenia
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> kenya now i know
<swiss-michel> checkout is going forward?
<Limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> it takes long when finish test if you have a directory
<Limbe> hello
<swiss-michel> ls /home/michel/wyona/yanel/trunk
<Limbe> still going
<swiss-michel> it takes long...
<Limbe> yes
<swiss-michel> you understand why we need good documentation?
<Limbe> yes
<Limbe> i do
<swiss-michel> in this time you make documentation in wiki from www.njahbisoli.org
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> so what do you want to discuss with glenda and this china woman
<swiss-michel> you can take documentation from support.crono...
<Limbe> tell the china woman i will like to come in china for this business
<Limbe> yes i will do it
<swiss-michel> you see you tell me ok for documentation, but you don't do it...
<swiss-michel> is ti true or not?
<Limbe> i am doing it right away
<Limbe> please note that i do not want us to invest this 2011 so much in business because of the presidential election that may cause harm
<swiss-michel> so is the wiki from najhbisoli open?
<Limbe> hello
<swiss-michel> ???
<Limbe> Editing Main Page (section)
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> done
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> are you away or what
<Limbe> now you do not say when you go and even bye
<swiss-michel> hello still here i arrange docu in wiki njahbisoli
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> why you don't tell me before
<Limbe> and you see what i have done or what
<swiss-michel> have you done something? i don't see it
<Limbe> how to install yanel
<Limbe> what we do i will put it all there
<swiss-michel> put it so i can see it
<Limbe> i have save it
<Limbe> = install yanel  cd /home/michel/wyona svn co http://svn.wyona.com/repos/public/yanel ls /home/michel/wyona/yanel/trunk [edit]
<swiss-michel> where in njahbisoli wiki? it is not
<Limbe> http://www.njahbisoli.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page#howtos
<swiss-michel> sorry i don't see it
<Limbe> make a roload
<Limbe> or you check it later
<Limbe> installation still going
<Limbe> give me 6minutes i will be back
<swiss-michel> not there
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> helloooooooooooo
<swiss-michel> yes
<Limbe> installation still going
<swiss-michel> i change a little the wiki, we must be careful that not to have the same as in support...
<Limbe> ok
<swiss-michel> but you docu i don't see it
<swiss-michel> hello
<swiss-michel> ???
<swiss-michel> i have no more much time, after i go, why no answer?
<swiss-michel> why you don't tell you are away for while... it is very difficult like this
<swiss-michel> ok chanceline i loose the hope we can work together
<Limbe> why
<Limbe> what have i done
<Limbe> i just go to toilet
<Limbe> sorry for not say ing
<swiss-michel> yes
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> tell me what have i done
<swiss-michel> allways ok okok
<Limbe> i  am here to work with you or not
<swiss-michel> you tell you have done docu where?
<Limbe> njahbisoli
<Limbe> echnical stuff [edit] howtos [edit] = install yanel  cd /home/michel/wyona svn co http://svn.wyona.com/repos/public/yanel ls /home/michel/wyona/yanel/trunk [edit] database [edit] mysql
<Limbe> main page-Njahbiwiki
<Limbe> 3 = install yanel
<swiss-michel> give me the url, because i find nothing
<Limbe> ok
<Limbe> http://www.njahbisoli.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page#.3D_install_yanel
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> give me 8minutes
<Limbe> now i have some people from the church here
<Limbe> so we can continue
<swiss-michel> ok other people always more importantt, i must go anyway, not very happy, because allways something not going and no time to understand
<swiss-michel> ok
<swiss-michel> bye
<Limbe> hello
<Limbe> i am here again
<warrens> hi
<dimson> slt à touus je suis entrain d'installer Ubuntu 10.10 sur mon pc mon pb est que je voudrais le mettre en dual boot avec seven SVP j'aimerais avoir la procedure a suivre
<dimson> actuellement je suis en live cd
<dimson> :-(
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-31
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<indy21> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy a fui avec les provisions
<IzaneFG> indy21: non non, j'ai son petit sac mbandjock à la maison :)
<septox> .
<indy21> IzaneFG: lol
<septox> IzaneFG: rempli ou vide ?
<IzaneFG> septox: c'est flop jouska
<indy21> IzaneFG: je le calcule a son retour :D
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-01
<indy21> bjr
<ongolaBoy> jour :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: deja de retour a ngdere?
<ongolaBoy> non, pas encore
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ca t'es deja arrivé de convaincre kelk'un d'utiliser une solution opensource ki utilise deja une solution payante pour faire du bénéfice?
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas... peut être
<ongolaBoy> mais ça dépend de plusieurs choses
<ongolaBoy> en général sans forcer quelqu'un à utiliser quelque chose, tu peux juste lui présenter ses avantages
<ongolaBoy> mais vraiment sans le forcer
<ongolaBoy> car c'est ça dans les appli propriétaires
<Dimitri> Slt tout le monde
<indy21> Dimitri: slt
<indy21> ongolaBoy: parce que notre boite use un soft ki n'est pas très performant
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je voulais proposer un soft libre
<ongolaBoy> bonjour dimitri
<ongolaBoy> indy21: il faut donc bien présenter ton produit. Ca signifie de maitriser son sujet et de pouvoir faire un test si possible
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius> .
<qwebirc1449> salut a tous
<qwebirc1449> il y a qq?
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> oui
<qwebirc1449> juste pour teste le lien
<qwebirc1449> et je trouve cette iniciative tres interessante
<qwebirc1449> car le vien de voir le mail
<qwebirc1449> et etant sous ubuntu depuis plus de 4 ans
<indy21> qwebirc1449: bienvenu a toi
<qwebirc1449> merci
<qwebirc1449> c'est vrai que par ce canal la comunication est plus direct
<qwebirc1449> et la je profite pour demande avec quel operateur on peut se connecte facilement si on est au camer
<indy21> qwebirc1449: je te recommanderai camtel
<indy21> ou orange
<qwebirc1449> etant sous ubuntu 11.10
<qwebirc1449> il va faloir recompiler
<qwebirc1449> ou alors il est reconu directement?
<indy21> qwebirc1449: seules les clés de camtel, orange et mtn sous reconnues automatiquement
<qwebirc1449> indy21 mecri pour l'info
 * indy21 est content d'aider  
<qwebirc1449> n'est pas?
<qwebirc1449> je sais ce que ca fait
<Warrens> qwebirc1449: welcome ^^
<indy21> qwebirc1449: tu utilises kel clé?
<qwebirc1449> je ne suis pas au camer je compte y etre pour le mois de decembre
<indy21> qwebirc1449: ok
<qwebirc1449> leo c'est toujous moi
<qwebirc1449> je change juste de machine
<Warrens> qwebirc1449: tu veux dire ton clone? :p
<qwebirc1449> et la question que je pose c'est est ce qi'il y a la possiblilite de se conecte sans montre son adresse IP
<leo_> oui ce ca mm
<leo_> j'ai une autre preoccupation
<leo_> ici on parle juste de ubuntu
<indy21> leo_:principalement
<leo_> ou alors on peux aussi parle de la programmation?
<leo_> en general
<leo_> ok
 * indy21 ne pense pas que  ce soit interdit d'en parler
<ongolaBoy> non, ce n'est pas interdit. "Parler d'ubuntu" ça veut dire quoi ? :)
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-02
<septox> .
<Warrens> hi all
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: y'a la forme?
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB
<ongolaBoy> (re)bienvenue... ça faisait un bail :)
<Warrens> en effet, j'avais kelk p'tites difficultes mais bon... :-!
<indy21> bjr
 * indy21 a discuter avec mr fondi pour une formation ubuntu.
<indy21> indy21: kelkun est chaud?
<ongolaBoy> il faudrait rédiger quelque part ce qu'il veut et le mettre dans une page du wiki
<tnjulius>  bonjour
<tnjulius> indy21: chaud pour quoi?
<indy21> tnjulius: pour une formation linux
<indy21> en une semaine maximum
<tnjulius> indy21: tu formes sur linux en 1 semaine ou alors tu veux une formation en 1 semaine
<ongolaBoy> encore une fois, n'oubliez pas de rédiger quelque part de manière publique ce qu'il veut *exactement*
<indy21> il n'a pas clairement spécifié ce qu'il voulait
<indy21> il a juste dit k'il voulait une formation linux en maximum une semaine
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ma connexion dérange pr accéder au wiki
 * indy21 va faire un mail en interne
<septox> indy21: .
<septox> Warrens: .
<septox> indy21: ok pr le mail interne
<Warrens> .
<septox> Warrens: welcome back, we missed you
<Warrens> thks :)
<Warrens> u too
<ariabbas> .....
<septox> salutations a tous
<septox> je suis entrain de finaliser un edition du magazine de la communaute
<septox> si vs avez des inputs je suis preneur
<septox> tutoriaux, liens, infos ou tout autre chose touchant le libre ou Ubuntu-cm
<septox> ah des idees aussi
<septox> il y a irc meeting ce vendredi (premier vendredi du mois)
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
<Warrens> .
<Warrens> indy21: je ne sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire
<indy21> Warrens: oui oi
<indy21> mais n'oublie pas ke ca été rapide
<Warrens> tout le monde ne peut pas tout decider tout le temps neamoins, tout le monde doit etre informe de tout
<indy21> on ne voulais pas après ke vous nous envouliez
<Warrens> je comprends
<Warrens> personne ne vous en voudras, en tout cas, pas moi
<Warrens> a force de vouloir consulter l'avis de tout le monde sur tout, on perd enormement de temps et d'action
<Warrens> il faut juste informer tout le monde de l'etat d'avancement des choses et le wiki et la mailing list sont la pour ca
<Warrens> moi j'aurais ete tres ravis de savoir que la team a pris part a un prijet comme celui la, meme si je n'avais pas ete inform
<indy21> compris
<indy21> on vous tiendra informé
<Warrens> de toute les facons, si dans nos actions, nous ne gagnons pas en maturite et en professionnalisme pour que des entreprises ou des particuliers nous fassent confiance pour leurs projets, ce ne serait pas tres bien pour notre image vis a vis de nous meme meme
 * indy21 croit que Warrens doit envoyer son email la.
 * Warrens doit juste se liberer un peu ;)
 * indy21 doit rentrer
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-03
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> .
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je vois que le reverse DNS ne fonctionne pas (à nouveau) :(
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: depuis kan ?
<ongolaBoy> bofff... un coup ça marche, un coup ça marche pas
<ongolaBoy> je vérifie souvent
<ongolaBoy> en fait le problème doit être au niveau de la copie de l'info par d'autres serveurs DNS sur internet
<ongolaBoy> ils ne doivent pas avoir de serveurs esclaves pour cela en dehors de leur réseau
<ongolaBoy> bref.. j'y peux rien. C'est sous leur contrôle
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: OK donc tu as recu mon mail d'hier par coup de chance alors
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: du moins lorsque sa marchait
<indy21> bonjour à tous
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: quel mail par coup de chance ?
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu celui sur le téléchargement prohibé
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: oui
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je parle de celui là
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: puisqu'il faut que la resolution inverse marche pour que le mail marche à l'extérieur du domain .ndere.cm.refer.org *je suppose
<ongolaBoy> tu as envoyé sur mon adel ndere.cm. non ?
<ongolaBoy> j'ai bien reçu sans soucis
<ongolaBoy> en fait, j'ai appliqué une petite astuce à mon niveau pour la résolution inverse et pour le moment ça va avec les autres serveurs de messagerie
<ongolaBoy> donc...yahoo,gmail par exemple ne doivent pas rejeter les courriels de mon serveur de messagerie
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je vais marcher un peu là :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy:  moi les usager mefatigue
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ils devienent de plus en plus nombreux
<ongolaBoy> ari, n'en parlons pas trop ici quand même :) mais sinon il faut le signaler à apollinaire
<septox> .
 * indy21 veut l'avis de septox sur la formation 
 * septox va repondre par mail ds quelques instants
 * indy21 : meme pour ongolaBoy :)
<indy21> bref tt le monde koi :D
<Warrens> .
 * indy21 bouge
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok juste ....
<tnjulius> les logs sont-ils enregistré?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<tnjulius> j'ai posé une question et le dernier message que je vois c'est celui de ariabbas
<tnjulius> ok
<ongolaBoy> tu as posé ta question à quelle heure ?
<tnjulius> 15:00
<ongolaBoy> je ne vois rien sur ma fenêtre
<ongolaBoy> je suis là depuis le matin et sans perte de connexion (enfin, je crois)
<ongolaBoy> à 14h59 (sur ma fenêtre) tu as été déconnecté. Peut être que tu n'as pas constaté
<septox> tnjulius: ping
<septox> tnjulius: tu peux reposser la question
<indy21> on peut parler du programme de la formation demain a l'irc?
<ongolaBoy> hum.. moi, je dois bouger.. peut être dans 20 minutes
<indy21> kelk'un a deja travaillé sur openerp?
 * indy21 est un peu perdu avec le miroir de ongolaboy
<ongolaBoy> c'est à dire ?
<indy21> j'ai tapé la commande si : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<indy21> et on me di : "Impossible de trouver le paquet ...."
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu as d'abord fais up apt-get update ?
<ongolaBoy> parce qu'il faut savoir que le miroir est mis à jour chaque soir et il ya des versions de paquets qui bougent souvent ;)
<IzaneFG> indy21: si c'est fort, tu forma... ok je rentre dans mon trou
<indy21> 68 % pr apt-get update
<indy21> ongolaBoy: meme chose
<tnjulius> désolé je m'étais déplacé!
<tnjulius> ma question:
<tnjulius> quelqu'un a-t-il déjà utilisé Alfresco et sharepoint?
<ongolaBoy> que donne apt-cache policy nomDeTonPaquet
 * ongolaBoy n'a pas utilisé les logiciels cités par tnjulius 
 * indy21 a seulement la doc
<ongolaBoy> je répète : que donne apt-cache policy nomDeTonPaquet
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je dois encore sortir là :)
<indy21> Impossible de trouver le paquet ....
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que c'est toi qui veut installer ces paquets ou ils sont issus de dépendances ?
<indy21> c'est moi qui veut installer
<ongolaBoy> parce que même de là où je suis , en utilisant un miroir autre, je ne les trouve pas
<ongolaBoy> donc... ça PEUT signifier qu'on les a retiré des dépots... même officiels
<ongolaBoy> je suis sur que tu les veux par rapport à une doc qui est peut être obsolèt
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je bouge là
<indy21> non non
<indy21> je veu suivre un webminar sur openerp
<indy21> on demande ces paquets pr ca
<ongolaBoy> c'est un peu ce que je disais... là où on te demande ça, on n'a pas vérifié que ces paquets existent encore
<ongolaBoy> pour info, au cas où tu ne le saurais pas, il y a des gros débats sur l'avenir de openJDK et de java version ORACLE dans les communautés libres
<indy21> ok
<ongolaBoy> bon, ça ne regarde pas forcément ton problème mais je le signale quand même
<ongolaBoy> lisez, lisez... et surtout dans de bonne sources
<ongolaBoy> alllez, je suis parti!! :)
<tnjulius> je ne sais pas si quelqu'un d'entre vous a déjà eu affaire au problème Win7 et sharepoint
<indy21> tnjulius: c'est koi l'erreur?
<tnjulius> disons que l'interfaçage de Win 7 à Sharepoint Bug
<tnjulius> sur Xp tout roule, sans pb
<tnjulius> mais avec Win7 tu peux faire de l'exploration via sharepoint, mais le reste est figé!
<indy21> tu utilise le sharepoint de office 2010?
<tnjulius> oui!
<tnjulius> il semblerait que c'est un problème du à la réécriture de WebDAV depuis Vista, seulement je sais pas si quelqu'un a déjà surmonté ce pb
<indy21> j'ai jamais rencontré ce pb
<indy21> le office 2010 la a la licence?
<tnjulius> oui il a une licence, il faut dire que çà fonctionne bien sur WinXP + Office 2010
<indy21> tnjulius: donc c'est un pb de OS
<tnjulius> oui, pourquoi je ma question concernais Win7 et sharepoint
<indy21> tnjulius: ca peut s'expliker si tu use home premium
<tnjulius> non! je pense pas! je viens de lire qu'il s'agit effectivement d'un bug hérité de Vista
<indy21> tnjulius: tu a pu résoudre ton pb?
<tnjulius> disons que j'ai quelques début de solution! je ferais les tests plutard!
<indy21> si c'est un bug hérité de vista peut  une mise a jour du système devrait resoudre l'affaire
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-04
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: pour info il y a réunion ubucm à 18H. je pense pas que tu pourras rester au cnf mais bon, c'est pour info
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: oui j'ai vu l'annonce dans la liste ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais 18h je ne pourrais pas être connecter
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je n'ai jamais assister à une reunion ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais je prend toujours la peine de consulté les log après quand je peux
<septox> ariabbas: tu peux aussi faire des notes par rapport aux pt d'ordre du jour sur le wiki
<ariabbas> septox: ok
<ariabbas> septox: j'ai parcouru l'ordre du jour mais pour le moment je ne vois pas ce que je peuxajouter (bon j'ai encore toute la journée)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: mais j'aimerais que ongolaBoy* mentionne que les miroir ubuntu lucid marverick natty oneiric sont dispo sur ses serveurs et visible de l'internet pour ceux qui sont interess
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ari.. c'est fait sur le wiki déjà :)
<ongolaBoy> et si tu lis à la fois les points à aborder pour la réunion et la page GetUbuntu, tu verras que je veux d'abord que ça soit évoqué en réunion
<ongolaBoy> ensuite quand le résumé du meeting sera fait, ça sera un point mentionné
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> ..
<septox> hi
<indy21> ...
<septox> hey
<septox> qui est la ?
<septox> ping ping
<Warrens> .
<indy21> voici moi :)
<septox> il est quelle heure on commence ?
<tnjulius> bonsoir à tous
 * indy21 est en IM avec son boss
<indy21> indy21: vs pouvez commencer ss moi
<septox> Warrens: ping
<Warrens> ouais,
 * Warrens rapelle que l'ordre du jour se trouve ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<indy21> indy21: tu diriges la séance?
 * septox revient ds 1 min le temps de changer rapideemnt de position 
<Warrens> indy21: tu diriges la seance?
<indy21> je sui busy avec mon boss. ca va etre difficile
<indy21> Warrens: beta c'est toi.
<septox_> ok
<Warrens> d'acc
<septox_> je peux aussi diriger si vous voulez
<Warrens> ping tnjulius
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> septox_ si ca t'arrange ^^
<septox_> ok
<septox_> voici l'agenda coe Warrens l'a de ja dit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<Warrens> ping tenfourty
<septox_> # commencons par le journal
<septox_> en effet ca va faire presque un an que le journal n'a pas eu de parution
<septox_> causes: manques d#articles et le planning serre que ns ns sommes impose a savoir chaq 2 mois
<Warrens> un an? que le temps passe vite..
<septox_> mais surtout le fit que le template utilise contient bcp de notes en allemand
<septox_> j'ai pas encore eu le temps de rendre cela plus clair
<septox_> mai proposition : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cm-tasks/+bug/867748
<septox_> on essaye de sortir un numero avec les articles que ns avons
<septox_> et on sort les numeros qd c'est pret
<septox_> voila venant de moi
<septox_> .
<Warrens> mais n'ya pas moyen de mettre ce template en francais par exemple ? pour qu'il puisse etre accessible a n'importe qui?
<Warrens> ou ne peut on pas utiliser un soft/template que beaucoup de personne maitrisent?
<septox_> mais n'ya pas moyen de mettre ce template en francais par exemple ? en principe il est en anglais mais avec bcp de notes en allemand puisque tout ca c'est latex
<septox_> j'aurais bien voulu faire une session classroom pour ceux qui veulent pr expliquer un peu
<septox_> ou ne peut on pas utiliser un soft/template que beaucoup de personne maitrisent? si tu trouve un , je crois que c'est plus facile
<septox_> valdesjo: hi
<Warrens> hi valdesjo
<Warrens> valdesjo:  les points du jour ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<valdesjo> hi @tous! je suis entr1 de look les log pr voir si j'ai rien loupé
<valdesjo> mai c bon now
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> septox_: t'as vraiment pas de possibilite de faire une p'tite classroom sur latex?
<arsdy237> bsr
<Warrens> arsdy237: slt
<arsdy237> sorry du retard
<arsdy237> Warrens: hi
<Warrens> arsdy237: t'es la, c'est qui compte ^^
<septox_> la possibilte si, mais le point a tjrs ete que c'est pas bien qd une seule personne do un way
<Warrens> ok, je vois
<septox_> chriatian awelakoue voulait se cherger de cela ... mais bon je peux programmer une seance
<indy21> septox_: c'est mieux de programmer une séance
<septox_> et aussi le manque d'articles en fait
 * Warrens est du meme avis que indy21
<Warrens> oui, en attendant de trouver un template/soft plus accessible
<valdesjo> a titre indicatif, on pourai utiliser ça (formation Latex) comme article a paraitre ds le mag je pense!
<arsdy237> valdesjo: +1
<septox_> valdesjo: +1
<valdesjo> du gens 1 petit condensé sur maxi 1 ou 2 page
<Warrens> valdesjo:  tu pourras rediger l'article?
<septox_> ok je note, je programme et je communique
<septox_> mais pr now , si vs avez des articles vs m'envoye ca, je compile un new parution
<valdesjo> Latex c pas trop ma niece :(-! mai je peux m'y mettre  sans pb
<Warrens> valdesjo: d'acc.
<septox_> ok
<septox_> valdesjo: pas bien complique si on une petite base (moi mm je ne dirais pas etre expert)
<septox_> next point ?
<valdesjo> @septox: la due date c pr kan?
<septox_> due date pr les articles : hier :)
<valdesjo> loool!
<septox_> en fait faut seulement envoyer ce que vs avez : liens infos , howtos et autres
<valdesjo> o
<septox_> next :
<septox_> #
<Warrens> +1
<septox_> Bilan sur les moyens d'obtenir des paquets/CD Ubuntu: CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<septox_> je donne la parole a Warrens ?
<Warrens> ok
<Warrens> le point se trouve ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<Warrens> les iso sont deja dispo chez tnjulius
<septox_> ok
<Warrens> en ce qui concerne les cds, on a pas encore de masterise
 * indy21 rappelle que le wiki doit etre mis a jour.
<septox_> si je remarque bien il y a aussi le mirroir de Ngaoundere qui est now publique (pr ceux qui ont des IPS du Cameroun)
 * Warrens prend contact avec Sovo et tnjulius pour discuter a propos
<Warrens> ou, en effet
<septox_> .
<septox_> des pts et/ou remarques sur le pt ?
<indy21> le miroir de ngaoundere est en version beta
<septox_> je regrette profondement que les gens de limbe (a part michel et chanceline) ne soient pas plus actif. mais je sais que michel a les machines up to date.
<septox_> indy21: note pr le mirroir : version beta = ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy a souhaité que tout le monde le teste pour savoir si il y a des améliorations a faire
<tnjulius> je suis làààààààà!!
 * indy21 a décélé 2 ou 3 petits pbs :)
 * indy21 pense que ce serait bien de faire une page wiki pour noter les pbs décélés
 * septox_ note les pbs que indy21 a decelle
 * septox_ remarque indy21 fouille encore 
<septox_> sinon en attendant
<Warrens> next point?
<septox_> autre remarque ?
<indy21> indy21: pbs de bande passante
<septox_> ok pr  nextpoint
<indy21> certains paquets ne sont pas trouvés a leur installation
<indy21> etc ...
<indy21> before the next point
<septox_> indy21: si tu as la liste des paquets tu peux me send ca ou bien a wily
<septox_> ..
<indy21> septox_: j'ai déja send a wily hier
<indy21> c'est ds le log d'hier
<septox_> ok
<septox_> next # Petit bilan rapide de la SFD 2011 à laquelle ubuntu-cm a participé
<Warrens> pour le next point, je passe la parole a arsdy237
 * indy21 veut ajouter quelque chose par rapport au point précédent
<septox_> pr la sfd: j'ai vu les photos
<arsdy237> ok
<septox_> indy21:  ajoute vite alors avant que arsdy237 ne bole de write
<septox_> :D
<indy21> Izane a copié un miroir contenant 4 dist chez ongolaBoy
<indy21> mais les miroirs ne sont pas séparés
<septox_> .
<Warrens> .
 * septox_ se souveint d'un projet pr installation scriptee de mirroir ... looking 
<septox_> arsdy237: go go
<arsdy237> la SFD pour moi a eu un succès en demi-teinte
<Warrens> uhm...
<arsdy237> vu que Protege QV n'a pas rempli sa part de contrat
<arsdy237> Ubuntu-cm était censée participer à la conférence d'ouverture et parler du logiciel libre
<arsdy237> ceci a été fait par l'event manager Christian Matoukou himself
<arsdy237> ensuite nous étions en charge de 2 stands
<septox_> .
<arsdy237> le stand des jeux vidéo et celui de l'install
<Warrens> .
<arsdy237> pour le stand de jeux vidéo, je passe la parole à Indy21, vu que c'est lui qui s'occupait dudit stand
<valdesjo> .
<indy21> je veux juste te dire qu'il n'y a pas eu vraiment de stand de jeux vidéo
<septox_> .
<indy21> pour une raison très simple(je ne veux pas m'attarder sur les détails techniques) les conditions n'étaient remplies pour démarrer le stand à temps.
<indy21> ProtegeQV s'en est occupé un peu plus tard.
<arsdy237> indy21: il faut que tu mentionnes les conditions
<septox_> .
 * indy21 suit le choix du peuple :)
 * valdesjo c koi tout ce mystere, vs allez me fair peur a la fin!
<indy21> 4 machines nous été confiés pour le stand. mais une seule avait les cables d'alimentation
<Warrens> qu'est ce qui c'est passe a la fin?
<indy21> le reste des cables a été malencontreusement oublié au siège de protegeqv
<tnjulius> .
 * septox_ propose que indy21  do un mail detaille sur les conditions et que arsdy237  aussi dise ds un mail ce qui s#est pas bien passe pour que cela ne se reproduisse plus l'annee prochaine ou bien ?
<indy21> c'est seulement vers 12h qu'elles nous ont été apportées
<indy21> septox_: +1
 * septox_ bien plus je crois que Ubuntu-cm ceux ui y etait doivent write un petit rapport d'activite objectif 
<septox_> et s'ils  ne veulent pas mettre leur nom de vant je mets le mien, faut que les choses soient claires
 * valdesjo ça promet...
<Warrens> septox_: lool
<valdesjo> @septox: +1
<arsdy237> septox_: +1, parce que toutes les remarques que nous avions faites à l'issue du SFD 2010 n'ont pas été prises en compte
<septox_> ce st souvent des petites choses qui frusquent, et si on ne les evoquent pas on stay sur palce
<Warrens> septox_: tout a fait raison
<septox_> ok
<arsdy237> le pb: Protege-QV a tendance à oublier que le SFD n'est pas un évènement Ubuntu-CM
<tnjulius> arsdy237 indy21 si je comprends bien, Protege-QV à tendance à vouloir que Ubuntu-cm fournisse le matos?
<septox_> uhmm je crois le pb vient du fait que certaines choses se st pas clarifie a l#avance
<septox_> bref je crois que tout le monde a lu  le constat de ongolaBoy
<indy21> tnjulius: disons ProtegeQV nous exploite pour la réussite de leur event
 * indy21 n'a pas lu le constat la
<septox_> il a evoque un pt :  a savoir indy coe contact-point a yde
<tnjulius> indy21: voilà il faut dire les choses comme çà!
<septox_> pr ceux qui n'ont pas encore lu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<indy21> septox_: est ce que arsdy237 a fini de dire ce qu'il voulait?
<arsdy237> tnjulius: au niveau de la com par exemple, ils vont jusqu'à critiquer le fait qu'on ne communique pas sur l'évènement
<septox_> tnjulius: on va devoir clarifier les choses a l'avance
<septox_> car j'ai  l'impression que bcp veulent prendre chez ubuntu-cm et ns on stay sur palce , mais ca c#est autre pt
<Warrens> il y'a en effet beaucoup de malentendu dans cette histoire
<septox_> ahyaya
<septox_> sorry les gars
 * indy21 pense qu'on s'égare
<septox_> arsdy237: j'espere que je t#ai pas couper ds ton elan oh
<septox_> arsdy237: continue longô
<Warrens> c'est pour ca que vous etiez debout?
<indy21> laissons finir arsdy237
<arsdy237> septox_: du tout, rassures toi :)
<Warrens> vous n'aviez pas de chaises a votre disposition?
<septox_> arsdy237: micro
<indy21> on va parler de l'exploitation de ubuntu-cm a la fin
<tnjulius> Warrens: :) tu taquines arsdy237 là
<arsdy237> Arsdy au mic, yéééh! :p
<arsdy237> pour l'install: succès total:
<Warrens> tnjulius: je dis ce que j'ai vu sur les tofs
<Warrens> tout le monde etait assis, pas eux :p
<tnjulius> arsdy237: il faudra maintenant attendre les retours! Les petits pbs que les gens rencontrent et autres!
<arsdy237> je ne me souviens pas d'avoir vu autant d'affluence dans notre stand lors d'un évent auquel ubuntu-cm a participé
<septox_> .
 * indy21 annonce qu'il y a une surprise dans le rapport qui va etre renvoyé
<arsdy237> Warrens: le fait est qu'on était vraiment sollicités, pas le temps de s'asseoir
<Warrens> arsdy237: a'ah, d'accord
 * tnjulius pense que Warrens a çà réponse :)
<arsdy237> nous étions 6 pour tenir le stand, mais on était débordés
<Warrens> tnjulius: lool
<indy21> 5 en fait
<septox_> .
<arsdy237> nous avons passé une Cinquantaine de copies sur CD
<arsdy237> copies Ubuntu, de la 10.04 à la 11.10 en passant par Lubuntu
<septox_> .
<Warrens> tnjulius:  en tout cas, ca me wandayait moi, que les enfants d'autrui sont que debout massa
<septox_> .
<indy21> je ne veu pas gacher l'enthousiamse de arsdy237 mais je pense que l'install n'a pas été un succès total
<arsdy237> en fait, on décidait de la distribution à donner après un entretien avec ceux qui désiraient obtenir une copie
<arsdy237> indy21: tt dépend de l'angle que tu prends
<septox_> arsdy237: un peu comme chez le docta ?
<arsdy237> indy21: c'est vrai qu'on n'avait pas les tchops, mais bon...:p
<indy21> je sui just décu qu'on ai pas donné de cd remasterizé
<septox_> ok
<Warrens> arsdy237: hein? on vous a aussi barre la tchop?
 * Warrens polemise un peu :p
<indy21> j'ai voulu remasterizé mais l'iso que je faisais dépassait 700 Mo
<arsdy237> Warrens: laisse seulement, sans etamba on était foutus :D
 * indy21 pense qu'il a voulu mettre trop de softs
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: bsr
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox_> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/04/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<septox_> ok
<septox_> arsdy237: ?
<arsdy237> septox_: je suis là
<indy21> septox_: les gens ne nous ont rien donné
<indy21> rien!!!!
<arsdy237> septox_: etamba nous a offerts les sandwich
<septox_> arsdy237: dion faut remettre le micro si tu as finis
<arsdy237> septox_: ou meme?
<septox_> ok
<Warrens> .
<arsdy237> faut aussi souligner que 2 contacts assez intéressants ont été noués pour des prochains évenements
<septox_> .
<tnjulius> .
<arsdy237> le chef du dept info de l'institut Matamfem est intéressé par une release dans son établissement
<septox_> .
<arsdy237> 2. l'UCAC célèbre ses 20 ans en décembre
<arsdy237> et ils souhaitent qu'on ait un stand lors des festivités
<valdesjo> .
<arsdy237> l'invitation officielle sera formulée à la communauté dans les prochaines semaines
<Warrens> .
 * valdesjo y'aura la tchop?? :-)!
<indy21> un responsable de la CSPH nous a laissé sa carte de visite pour un déploiement dans un cybercafé.
 * Warrens pense que arsdy237 est tire la :)
<arsdy237> valdesjo: j'espère que oui ;)
 * indy21 cherche meme le gars qui a la carte la.
<Warrens> et des chaises aussi hein? :-o
 * arsdy237 ne dit pas que les gars voulaient nous agresser pour les polos hein!
<Warrens> arsdy237: lool, les gars voulaient vous desabiller?
 * tnjulius dit que arsdy237 n'est pas le seul a avoir été agresser!
<arsdy237> tnjulius: j'ai vu sur twitter #assia!
<Warrens> weeh, assia les gars ;)
<septox_> ok
 * indy21 pense que les gars ont introduit les polos
<arsdy237> bref, comme indy21 l'a dit, uns surprise dans le mail de rapport
<tnjulius> :) belle introduction
<indy21> arsdy237: on a fini avec le sfd?
<septox_> .
 * arsdy237 remarque la présence éfficace et tres appréciée de Djiathink lors de la release :)
<septox_> .
<Warrens> .
 * arsdy237 vive la communauté Ubuntu-CM, vive le Cameroun! je vous remercie :D
<septox_> lol
<Warrens> lool
<tnjulius> :))
<septox_> donc ds le pt sfd il y a eu
<septox_> proposition: indy  integre l'equipe de coordiantion des activites a yde
<septox_> indy21: es-tu dispo ?
 * arsdy237 fait comme le père :p
<septox_> .
<indy21> septox_: c'est a dire?
<Warrens> indy21: look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Organisation
<arsdy237> indy21: tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre quoi?
<indy21> un gar ne peut pas paniquer en paix?
<tnjulius> :)
<septox_> oui indy21 en fait il s#agit d'epauler christian ds la coordination des activites a yde
<arsdy237> indy21: tu as peur que c'est le R?
<Warrens> indy21: mais ne fais pas dans ton froc quand meme :p hein?
<indy21> je pense ke si je dis oui ca va soulever un pb de compétence
<indy21> soyons serieux
<arsdy237> indy21: quel pb? je n'en vois pas
<Warrens> indy21: quelle competence?
<indy21> je viens d etre pris ds une boite qui deploie des solutions
<septox_> non il s'agit coe je le dis souvent de s'assurer que le show continue encas d'indisponibilite et autre
<indy21> je sui a la fois technicien, web developer, et bcp de choses a la fois...
<arsdy237> septox_: +1
<tnjulius> compétence???
<indy21> je sui partant pr aider christmat, mais la disponibilité la je sai pa moi?
<septox_> indy21: si je te cite ma part tu va que run mbom
<Warrens> indy21: on ne te demande pas de concevoir des robots a partir des puces de telephones android deh
<tnjulius> septox_: :)
 * ongolaBoy vient de finir la lecture et vous suit un peu
<indy21> Warrens: lol. tu étais labas?
<Warrens> et comment?
<tnjulius> Warrens: au fait s'était comment làbas? avec les robots (hors sujet) :)
 * arsdy237 rappelle à indy21 qu'il n'est pas seul à Ydé
 * indy21 va poser sur l'infinity tech days après
<septox_> indy21:  en fait a yde il y achristmat, izane, arsdy237
<Warrens> tnjulius: les gars nous en ont mis plein la vue nor boom
<arsdy237> bref, le fait est que Christian Matoukou n'est plus très dispo et sa célérité à réagir handicape la communauté
<septox_> .
 * Warrens reviens dans le sujet
<indy21> je veu bien aider mais je vais etre clair sur un point
<septox_> Warrens: merci
<arsdy237> dc je suis d'accord avec septox_qu'il lui faut de l'aide
<septox_> .
 * tnjulius pense qu'on doit avancer il est déjà 19h33
<tnjulius> il y'a des gars à Akwa qui disent "bonjour pour rien"
<valdesjo> @tnjulius: +1
<septox_> ok
<septox_> proposition: warrens  integre l'equipe de coordiantion des activites a dla
<arsdy237> tnjulius: valdesjo achetez les voitures :D
<tnjulius> septox_: +1
<septox_> Warrens: es-tu dispo ?
 * valdesjo tu as peurs des taxeurs Julius!?? hihi
<Warrens> pas de souci
<septox_> ok
<septox_> next point
<septox_> polos
<Warrens> suis la :)
<septox_> on relanc une seconde charge ? si oui cmt ?
<Warrens> pour le next point, je propose la parole a tnjulius
<tnjulius> ok!
<septox_> en fait si peut vende les polos on oeut faire entrer un peu d'argent ds les caisses
<tnjulius> déjà les polos ont été bien fait! félicitation à arsdy237
 * valdesjo l'affaire de polos là a déchainé les passions hein!!
<tnjulius> ils ont été appréciés par plusieurs personnes. Certains sont Thomas (Ils aiment voir ...)
<arsdy237> arsdy237: mekci, mekci, mekci #LeChoixDuPeuple :p
<Warrens> arsdy237: lololol!
<tnjulius> bref, tout le monde n'a pas contribuer au moment où il fallait peut être par manque de moyen en ce moment
<tnjulius> arsdy237: lol
<tnjulius> mais déjà lors d'une recente discussion, avec certains membres de la communauté, il faut déjà penser à faire entrer des fonds dans les caisses!
 * septox_ se relit lui mm et remarque la fatiguer entre le cerveau et l'ecran :D
<arsdy237> .
<Warrens> sa explique pourquoi on voulait les arraches d arsdy237 et d indy21 a la sfd
<tnjulius> donc comme septox_ l'a dit les polos peuvent faire entrer les dos!
<septox_> .
<indy21> je pense qu'on devrait mettre le polo en vente libr
<arsdy237> pour les polos, septox_ avait fait la proposition de négocier plus bas avec le confectionneur pr faire entrer les do dans les caisses
<septox_> indy21: cmt differencier aux evenements qui est ubuntu-cm et qui seulement buy le t-shirt ?
<septox_> on avait penser aux badges ou peut etre une couleur seulement pr le membre ubuntu-cm ?
 * ongolaBoy signale que le miroir de ngaoundéré n'est pas disponible depuis la mi-journée à cause d'un problème électrique dans les locaux qui hébergent le CNF
<indy21> ou broder les comptes irc sur le dos du polo
 * arsdy237 pense que pour le moment, l'on ne peut pas encore placer les polos en vente libre #CasseTete
<septox_> arsdy237: on peut aussi vendre un peu plus, mais la je ne sais pas si les gens vont acheter
<indy21> wémalé. j'avais bien di ke le miroir la ...
<indy21> ongolaBoy: assia
<septox_> indy21: broderie : boe idee --> augmentation du prix de confection
<arsdy237> septox_: tout dépend des afflux des commandes
<tnjulius> :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: AES sonel ne perd pas ses habitudes
<septox_> ok
<septox_> question essentielle : on relance un second tour ?
<tnjulius> dans tous les cas pour lancer une autre vague il faut des fonds
<septox_> vote :
<septox_> +1
<indy21> +1
<tnjulius> +1
 * indy21 a deja l'argent chez un client la. cc arsdy237 
<valdesjo> je pense k plrs personnes en sont interressée, mai on n'est pas obligé de begin avec 50000 plos d'un coup! même une vaingtaine d'abord et au fur et a mesure k ça sort on en refait pr k ça n'impacte pas trop sur les poches
<tnjulius> bonsoir qwebirc1846
 * arsdy237 propose d'ouvrir indifférement les commandes à tous mais que les membres de la communauté auront une couleur différente
<arsdy237> valdesjo: +1
<indy21> qwebirc1846: hi. c'est mieux de se présenter vu qu'on connait pas le pseudo la. :)
<indy21> pourvu que le polo ne soit pas tjrs 5000
<arsdy237> Le but en fait est que les polos des sympathisants font rentrer de l'argent dans les caisses
<arsdy237> indy21: ?
<tnjulius> indy21: penses-tu que 5000 c'est trop?
<indy21> c'est un prix qui n'est pas attrayant en tt cas.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: non, c'est un problème lié aux installations de l'univ
 * arsdy237 rappelle que plus la commande est importante, moins elle est couteuse
<septox_> ok on relance un second tour
<Warrens> .
<arsdy237> indy21: c'est de la broderie dessus, pas de la sérigraphie man!
 * valdesjo now komen faire pr charger des caisses actuellement vides?
<septox_> je vais open une tache (bug) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cm-tasks/ qu'on va traiter ensemble et les resultst seront communiques par ML et Wiki
<septox_> valdesjo: les caisses ne st pas totalement vide
<Warrens> septox_: c'est mieux
<indy21> septox_: on va parler un peu launchpad après.
<valdesjo> @septox: c k le pb est alor résolu :-)!!
<septox_> valdesjo: les membres se donnent et il va falloir trouver un moyen pour cela ne pesent pas sur eux
<valdesjo> parck j'opterai volontier pour un appel a manifestation des membres pr la collecte d'un fond qui servira à cet effet!
<Warrens> valdesjo: on ne va pas discute en fond de ca ce soir
<septox_> valdesjo: note
<valdesjo> ok, ok ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tnjulius> #### Oneiric releases parties ####
 * Warrens note la proposition de valdesjo
<septox_> .
<Warrens> pour ce point, je reprends le micro :p
<tnjulius> ok Warrens
 * arsdy237 remarque qu'il faut compter au moins 2 semaines entre la confirmation de la commande et les livraisons
<septox_> quelqu'un a une info de la release de dla du 26.11 .11 ?
<septox_> Warrens: voice
<tnjulius> Warrens ??
<Warrens> pour ce qui est de la release de Dla, j'ai rencontre Cedric tout a l'heure
<Warrens> il a reaffirme sa volonte de nous aider
 * arsdy237 les polos ont eu un super effet sur l'assistance lors du SFD,
 * arsdy237 Dla devrait faire pareil
 * valdesjo @arsdy237, mince 2 semaines? les gars là téléchargent seulmn les polos là ou koi?? (coe le net est lent ici o pays ça peut se comprendre!) !!!
<tnjulius> :))
<Warrens> cote logistisque(salle, projo, )il s'en occupe
<Warrens> il a dit que le recteur de la fgi a deja donne son aval
<tnjulius> Warrens: l'évènement se passera à l'univ de Douala que je connais assez bien! Peut-il confirmer qu'on aura une salle sans trop de bobo?
<arsdy237> valdesjo: on tient compte des commandes des autres, surtout que nous on le fait sou sou
<tnjulius> Warrens: le doyen (correction)
<Warrens> a fgi
<tnjulius> FGI est une faculté de l'univ de Douala
<Warrens> tnjulius: oui, le doyen de la fgi
<Warrens> oui en effet
<ongolaBoy> excusez moi  de déranger mais je voulais juste dire que je suis à douala samedi soir. si ça intéresse certains on pourrait discuter/travailler sur ce que vous voulez et je repars le lendemain ;)
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: je ne rate pas cette occasion ci!!!
 * tnjulius veux saouler ongolaBoy ce samedi! :)
<Warrens> en ce qui concerne la sonno(micro, baffle, ...) c'est moins sur
 * septox_ se demande prkoi les rencontres physiques ont cesse ? 
 * arsdy237 pense qu'on devrait concevoir une forme de pressbook de la locoteam qui accompagnerait toutes les demandes de ce type 
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: ok. tu m'héberges pour la nuit ? bref.. je te call quand je suis là
 * ongolaBoy ferme la parenthèse.. encore désolé :)
<septox_> .
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: quel samedi? demain?
<ongolaBoy> yes
 * Warrens note l'arrive d' ongolaBoy
<indy21> pr celle de yaoundé. on ne s'est pas encore entendu sur la date.
 * tnjulius se demande si ongolaBoy vas prendre le Vion :)
<septox_> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: à Yde ou Ndere à présent?
<ongolaBoy> heu..il faut continuer la discussion hein :)
<arsdy237> indy21: on va voir si on peut caler une avec Matamfen
<Warrens> pour ce qui est du programme, je vais ca avec les autres
 * Warrens passe le micro a qui veut le prendre :)
 * valdesjo veux juste la corde du micro, pas le micro lui mem
<tnjulius> :)
<valdesjo> bon si y'a plu rien on avance
<indy21> je crois k'on peut passer au point suivant
<Warrens> .
<indy21> ici indy21 en direct du meeting irc :)
<valdesjo> .
<tnjulius> disons qu'il faudra qu'on recommence avec le traditionnel partage de CD! donc je donnerais 100 cds pour la release
<indy21> tnjulius: pardon farote aussi aux gars de ydé
 * valdesjo ya les gar ki be coe ça et ils soulent l'ordi! hihihi cc @indy21
 * Warrens rapelle que le wiki est la pour rester au courant de l'evolution des differentes activites
<tnjulius> :p si les autres aujoutent et qu'il en reste encore c'est bien :)
<indy21> je peu parler du point suivant. meme ici les gars disent bonsoir coe ca la.
<arsdy237> tnjulius: il faudra avoir sur la main plusieurs distributions et discuter avec les gens afin de leur passer la distribution qui règlera leurs pbs
<tnjulius> arsdy237: oui, j'ai deux version à présent Ubuntu et Lubuntu çà devrais suffir je pense
<valdesjo> serait-il possible d'avoir les CD mastérisé avant l'event?
 * tnjulius n'aime pas kubuntu :p
<septox_> .
<arsdy237> tnjulius: je pense aussi à la LTS #Lucid
<septox_> lol
<tnjulius> le cd masterisé deviens de plus en plus compliqué, peut de place!!!
<septox_> passons rapidement au next point
<arsdy237> tnjulius: si c'est compliqué, on passe en mode DVD
<tnjulius> #### Formation Ubuntu ####
<Warrens> pour le next point
 * Warrens passe le micro a indy21 :)
<indy21> bon je rappelle que on nous contacté pr une formation
<Warrens> ping qwebirc1846
<indy21> j'ai sollicité la participation de tt le monde a l'élaboration d'un programme mais personne n'a répondu jusk'ici
<tnjulius> indy21: une page sur le wiki?
<indy21> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/FormationUbuntu
<Warrens> ping tenfourty
<ongolaBoy> indy21: j'espère que tu as relu toi même cette page parce que j'y avais apporté mon opinion
<tnjulius> c'est une entreprise?
<valdesjo> @indy21: le Mr en kestion t'a donné le nbre de participant a la formation/migration?
<tnjulius> pin indy21
<indy21> valdesjo: non
<indy21> tnjulius: oui
<tnjulius> ils fond dans quoi? secteur d'activité
<indy21> ils ont installé un certain nombre d'apps sous ubuntu
<indy21> tnjulius: je ne connais rien de l'entreprise
<indy21> il m'a juste cité certaines apps
<indy21> openerp
<indy21> virtualbox
<indy21> samba
<tnjulius> indy21: si je comprends bien l'installation d'ubuntu a déjà été faite au sein de leur entreprise!
<indy21> oracle xe
<indy21> tnjulius: oui
<indy21> on doit juste les former a utiliser
<tnjulius> ok
<septox_> ok
 * septox_ rappelle que pr la continuite des choses indy21 a le lead du projet 
<Warrens> .
<valdesjo> .
<indy21> la formation doit se faire en 5 jours
<tnjulius> donc j'essaie de recapituler. Formation en:
<tnjulius> Utilisation de Ubuntu,
<tnjulius> Openerp
<tnjulius> Samba
<tnjulius> VirtualBox
<tnjulius> Oracle xe
<indy21> tnjulius: stop
<indy21> tnjulius: j'ai pas la liste complète
<valdesjo> tous les partcipant vont tous aprendre tout ça??
<indy21> le mieux c'est de le rencontrer pour en parler
<indy21> valdesjo: je ne crois pas
<indy21> il doit y avoir une équipe qui est chargée
<tnjulius> indy21: ok!
<indy21> je précise : formation de 5 jours
 * Warrens note les softs de la formation
<indy21> chaque séance doit durer 3h maximum (cours théoriques/travaux pratiques compris).
<valdesjo> ok, il faudra donc effectuer avec le "client" un recadrage de "ki" sera formé a "koi" (theme de la formation-nombre de participant- et si possible identification de leur background en la matière)
<arsdy237> valdesjo: +1
<indy21> d'après la proposition de ongolaBoy ca fera un montant de 35000 frs pour la formation
<tnjulius> valdesjo: +1
<indy21> valdesjo: je prends rendez vous avec lui demain.
<Warrens> valdesjo: +1
<arsdy237> indy21: 35K ou 350?
 * indy21 n'a plus de crédit sinon il appelait la la la
<indy21> arsdy237: 35kolo
 * valdesjo c vrai k j'ai coe l'impression k'un "0" est absent! ou bien c le cout par individu?
<arsdy237> valdesjo: +1
 * indy21 raconte n'importe koi
 * tnjulius pense que c'est vrai que Ubuntu-cm est a but non lucratif, mais le formateur dois être payer de ses honoraires
<indy21> en fait 55kolo
<tnjulius> indy21: lol
<ongolaBoy> lisez bien la page du wiki
<ongolaBoy> svp
<septox_> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: j'ai mal calculé? 55000 frs CFA non?
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: "tarifs estimatifs, journaliers et non définitifs" :D
<Warrens> les gars jouent meme a quoi avec ces chiffre?
<valdesjo> looool
<ongolaBoy> j'aurais du rajouter quand même un perdiem pour le formateur aussi mais je considérais que le perdiem du formateur sera reversé pris dans l'argent qui reviendra à ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> j'ai donné les coûts par *jour*
<septox_> .
<tnjulius> ok!
<indy21> je pense qu'il faut calculer en fonction du nombre de personnes formées.
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: ouf!!!!
<valdesjo> et vous faites commen pr obtenir 55kolo?
 * valdesjo sorry j'ai un petit cerveau!!
<tnjulius> mais d'un autre côté, le ou les formateur(s) peuvent faire des propositions et Ubuntu-cm reçois des perdiems!
<indy21> je dis hein k'est ki m'arrive?
 * tnjulius boie beaucoup d'eau :)
 * tnjulius c'est vrai que je compte 22k par jour quoi!
<indy21> ca fait 120kolo!! c'est ca non ongolaBoy ?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<Warrens> lool
<arsdy237> 120K par jour?
<ongolaBoy> et j'ai oublié de considérer que la formation porte (pour moi) sur 20 personnes
<indy21> voila (j'ai faim oh j'ai faim).
<tnjulius> arsdy237: loolllllllll
<arsdy237> .
 * ongolaBoy se demande si les gars ne savent pas lire puis calculer :D
<tnjulius> arsdy237 lui meme a faim!!!
<valdesjo> n
<indy21> ongolaBoy: au dela il faudra calculer en fonction du montant.
 * tnjulius pense que c'est bon pour aujourd'hui!!! :) les gars on faim
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: 55K /jour pour 20 personnes...c ça?
<ongolaBoy> bon.. ne vous éternisez pas dessus
 * Warrens crois que c'est l'effet de la famine :p
 * valdesjo mince décidement c l'embrouille par ici ou koi??
 * septox_ meurt de lap ici ds son coin 
<arsdy237> tnjulius: ce n'est pas facile!
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: oui
<septox_> lol
<tnjulius> arsdy237: pas facile vraiment!!!
<septox_> donc pr revenir au centre avec le ballon :
<ongolaBoy> accordez vous sur le principe
<indy21> arsdy237: ca fait 120kolo pr tte la formation.
<Warrens> arsdy237: DDL!
<septox_> il faut peaufiner l'offre de formation en fonction de la demande c'est ca ?
<tnjulius> septox_: +1
<tnjulius> le besoin doit être bien définie!
<valdesjo> exacta
 * septox_ se dit qu'il faut (si on demande des sous) un travail soigne precis et adapte 
<tnjulius> ils doivent donner les themes de reference si possible par écris
<ongolaBoy> bref.. répondre aux points présentés dans la section besoins/contraintes
 * indy21 souhaite que tt le monde luii donne 5 min le temps d'aller le monsieur. je take rendez vous.
<arsdy237> la pause-café est inclue?
<tnjulius> arsdy237: décidement!! lis ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/FormationUbuntu
<indy21> avant de passer aux misc.
<valdesjo> @arsdy237: tjrs ds les 2h de formations là???
<arsdy237> valdesjo: on a tjrs le temps pr tchop
<valdesjo> c devenu le Barcamp ou koi?
<valdesjo> ool
<tnjulius> valdesjo: lllllooool
<Warrens> c'est sur lesgars ont vraiment faim
<indy21> vs pouvez commencer ss moi je vs sui
<indy21> 5 min!!
<tnjulius> #### Misc ####
<Warrens> ils voient dja la nouriture partout cc arsdy237 :))
<indy21> appretez deja le proforma oh!
<arsdy237> valdesjo: ah! le mbakamp!
<septox_> lol
<arsdy237> Warrens: #miamtime
<valdesjo> héhéhé ça évok de bons souvenir!!
 * tnjulius vous aime bien et est sûr que c'est réciproque! mais les gars là déhors, c'est autre chose
<tnjulius> Bonne soirée à vous!!!
 * septox_ pense que si on etait ds une salle on serait entrain de discuter autrement lol
<arsdy237> septox_: et n'oubliez pas de facturer le 50-50 de la fin de la formation hein!
<septox_> lol
<valdesjo> gar kelk1 était au way de FGI là today?
<Warrens> miagde, les gars ci vont me finir ici aujourd'hui :))
<septox_> valdesjo: je crois que brice doit y etre
<ongolaBoy> bon en passant, faut rappeler/informer les utilisateurs de WINE que c'est aussi une porte d'entrée de virus... ce qui est ... normal :)
<septox_> .
<valdesjo> .
<Warrens> septox_: je ne l'ai pas vu
<Warrens> peut etre il a pris l'elan pour demain
<valdesjo> loooool
<valdesjo> @warrens : sinon ça a été là bas? accouche!!
<indy21> Warrens: les gars la ont vraiment fait les robots avec les processeurs de smartphone?
<valdesjo> les robots là ont kelle utilisaton pratik?
<indy21> ca sonne. ca sonne. ca sonne.
<arsdy237> il yavait les tchop?
<valdesjo> je crois k demain je pourrai me libérer pr y faire un tour là ba
<Warrens> en effet, ils reussi a mettre en place des robots(mais pas genre iRobot deh ;) ) automatises
<indy21> bon je dois partir. j'ai une rencontre physique avec mon boss.
<Warrens> c'etait juste de petit engin immobiles mais qui pouvaient executer un certain nombre de taches sans l'intervention humaines
<arsdy237> Warrens: kelle est l'utilisation desdits robots?
<arsdy237> Warrens: kelles taches?
<Warrens> pour les applications, elles sont nombreuses
 * septox_ doit filer et sera de nouveau connecter ds environ 16mins
<indy21> je propose k'on se retrouve ici mardi soir pr décider du programme.
<indy21> je vais essayer de concevoir un programme et le poster dimanche
<Warrens> dans les industries(automobiles par exemple), on a besoin de ce genre d'engins
 * Warrens note pour mardi
<septox_> cut
 * indy21 calcule ongolaBoy a son retour sur yaoundé.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: utilise le wiki autant que possible
<indy21> ok
<Warrens> arsdy237: des taches coe "recuperer un objet, le tourner et le poser de face"
<ongolaBoy> hum.. je ferais juste quelques heures à yaoundé dimanche
 * arsdy237 propose plutot mercredi
<ongolaBoy> normalement j'y serais dimanche entre 10h et 16h
 * Warrens demande a ongolaBoy de ne pas se souler la gueule avec tnjuluis sans lui
<indy21> c'est suffisant pr le 50-50. :D
<valdesjo> @ongolaboy: mince ton emploi de temp la ... c compliké hein!!
 * ongolaBoy ne boit pas de bière pour info
<indy21> bon on décide koi mardi ou mercredi?
 * arsdy237 n'en peux plus, va devoir se deconnecter
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: bonne soirée ;)
<Warrens> mercredi coe tu dis
<valdesjo> pr moi les deux m'arangent!
<indy21> ok pr mercredi alors
 * Warrens barre mardi pour mettre mercredi ;)
<arsdy237> mercredi
<indy21> 18h
<valdesjo> ok
<arsdy237> ok
<Warrens> heure locale ou gmt?
<indy21> Warrens: toi aussi heure locale non.
 * indy21 s'excuse auprès de septox. :)
<valdesjo> warrens: maaaaaaaaaafffff
<Warrens> ah, je dis seulemnt
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on peut use apt-mirror pr faire le miroir non?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ongolaBoy> il faut bien lire le man de l'outil en question
<ongolaBoy> mais chez moi on utilise beaucoup plus debmirror
<ongolaBoy> dans un script pour faire des inclusions/exclusions de paquets
<ongolaBoy> choix d'architectures,versions,etc..
<ongolaBoy> mais bon, tu peux utiliser celui qui t'arrange
<ongolaBoy> et quand tu as déjà une copie d'un miroir, c'est plus facile pour continuer
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ca marche aussi pr ubuntu?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: debmirror?
 * Warrens souhaite bonne soiree a tous
<ongolaBoy> debmirror ? mais oui
<ongolaBoy> fais un aptitude show debmirror pour lire la description
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: bonne soirée
<indy21> Warrens: bonne soirée
<ongolaBoy> indy21: c'est utilisé à la fois pour debian et ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons les dépôts ubuntu et debian suivent pratiquement la même hiérarchie d'arborescence
<indy21> ongolaBoy: parce que je veu faire un miroir pr oneiric unikement a partir de ce ke tu a laissé chez izanefg
<ongolaBoy> oui, tu peux
<ongolaBoy> et ça sera plus facile puisque tu n'auras pas besoin de télécharger tout
 * indy21 fait ses DVD de sauvegarde demain :D
<ongolaBoy> ton outil t'aidera surtout à récupérer les nouveaux paquets
<indy21> l'idée c'est de concevoir un miroir et de faire des mises a jour a partir du server de ngaoundéré
 * valdesjo un peu HS, mai bon, kelkun aurai des info sur le projet de boucle locale nationale des différents opérateurs en fibre?
<ongolaBoy> hum... attention, tu auras besoin de faire des exclusions si tu utilises mon miroir
 * valdesjo keston de savoir où en est on avec l'évolution
<ongolaBoy> mais si tu pointes ton outil sur l'internet, ça ira
<ongolaBoy> valdesjo: aucune idée... C'est quoi la 'boucle locale nationale' là ? :)
<valdesjo> ils ya kelke moi on a annoncé a la télé la mise sur pids d'un réseau local "national" entre les diff opérateur (FAI)
<ongolaBoy> tu ne parles pas de l'IXP ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: nessa tu m'a donné la bande passante pr les 9 routeurs entre moi et canonical. :D
<indy21> valdesjo: c'est l'IXP non?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: je t'attrape comment dimanche?
<valdesjo> yp
<valdesjo> yep un truc du genre
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je ne sais pas si j'ai ton phone mais tu peux me faire un mail avec et je te call dimanche quand je suis là
<indy21> qwebirc1846, c'est un espion? :)
<valdesjo> indy21  : surement, moi mem je sens ça! hohi
<indy21> vive gmail hors connexion. mail sent!
<indy21> bon un gar doi partir.
<indy21> bonne nui a tous.
<indy21> the wiki will be updated sunday. :)
<valdesjo> bon il est temps k kelkun rentre chez lui!
<valdesjo> boe soirée et bon weekend a tous
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> bonne soirée ;)
<valdesjo> merci
<DjiaThink> Hello all, sorry for (big) late
<DjiaThink> Les photos de la sfd sont en ligne: http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntucm/pool/
#ubuntu-cm 2011-11-05
<Warrens> hi
<tnjulius> whi
<Sovo> hi all
<tnjulius> Sovo: hi
<Sovo> je vois que le grand manitou de l'irc, ongolaBoy, n'est pas la today
<Sovo> are you here cyrille_
<cyrille_> ok ok i seee now
<Sovo> it's not hard, very easy
<cyrille_> i didn't know that it was under the page
<cyrille_> when i wrote i didn't see it
<cyrille_> ok thank Sovo
<cyrille_> i'm seeing julius
<cyrille_> is he present?
<tnjulius> cyrille_: hi :)
<cyrille_> hi!
<cyrille_> i'm Cyrille
<cyrille_> you don't know me
<tnjulius> where are you?
<cyrille_> and i don't think you ever saw me
<Sovo> cyrille_: is a new comer, and he wanted to be more active in the team
<tnjulius> ok i see! it's a pleasure
<tnjulius> cyrille_:  welcome to our community!! :)
<cyrille_> me too
<cyrille_> thanks
<cyrille_> i always receive your mails on Ubuntu-cm
<Sovo> cyrille_: is a member of geulic, and he wanted to help ubuntu-cm to grow
<tnjulius> ah ok! so he is here in Douala!
<tnjulius> cyrille_: is that?
<Sovo> yes
<cyrille_> yes
<cyrille_> i've participated to the Maverick release
<Sovo> he are participate on more release party, i thing all release party in douala
<cyrille_> u're right
<tnjulius> ok!
<Sovo> he are participate on more release party, i thing all release party in douala
<cyrille_> i'm now seing on mailing list about T-shirts
<Sovo> cyrille_: you can give your money, to julius, to have you your's
<cyrille_> What can i do to get my own?
<cyrille_> How much it is?
<Sovo> 5000
<cyrille_> ok
<cyrille_> And how can i give it to Julius?
<Sovo> organize a RDV together
<cyrille_> i'm free from the next week
<cyrille_> i mean from monday
<cyrille_> so i'm waiting for the Julius RDV
<Sovo> it's office is at akwa, see with him
<cyrille_> i'm seing the picture of the T-shirt
<cyrille_> very nice!!
<Sovo> yep
<tnjulius> i'm at Akwa, in front of "Bureau des transports"
<cyrille_> ok
<cyrille_> and when can i be there?
<tnjulius> from monday to Friday
<tnjulius> i'm working there between 8am to 5pm
<cyrille_> all right
<cyrille_> Is it possible to have your contact? Julius
<tnjulius> yes
<tnjulius> 74 72 70 74 is my phone number
<cyrille_> ok really thanks
<tnjulius> you are welcome!
<tnjulius> i'm going good weekend
<Sovo> ok tnjulius
<cyrille_> ok
<cyrille_> see you later
<cyrille_> thanks again
<cyrille_> Julius
<Sovo> me too i'll go soon
<cyrille_> ok
<cyrille_> i'm still connected
<cyrille_> see you soon
<cyrille_> so you have finish your personnalized CD
<cyrille_> ??? (Sovo)
<Sovo> not yet
<Sovo> in case of bad internet connection
<cyrille_> ok
<cyrille_> please i want the Ubuntu-cm logo??
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-29
<ongolaBoy> hello !
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> indy21: comment ça s'est passé samedi ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'était bien
<indy21> c'est vrai que y'avait pas grand monde par rapport aux années passées
<indy21> mais on a distribué un peu plus de 50 cd de la 12.04 LTS.
<indy21> mais je pense que on devrait commencer à organiser des micro-activités.
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok. en tout cas, on va bien organiser tout ça à d'ici mi-novembre ;)
<indy21> ok
<septox> .
<septox> indy21: vous avez quelques fotos ?
<indy21> heu... malheureusement non
<indy21> on a été pris de cours
<septox> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-31
<ongolaBoy> bonjour la compagnie
<septox> ongolaBoy: bjr
<sovo> aieeeeeeeeeee
<IzaneFG> Bonjour :)
<tenfourty> morning Izane!
<IzaneFG> tenfourty: morning :)
<septox> 10:40
<ongolaBoy> septox: ah... ça c'est affiché à 10:44 chez moi . ;) Qui de nous deux n'a pas son horlogé synchro via NTP ?? ;)
<septox> non moi je suis up to date (J'ai vraiment send le message à 10:44)
<septox> c'etait un clin d'oeil a tenfourty
<sovo> heuuu j'ai un pb avec mon phone
<sovo> je n'arrive pas a le monte et pourtant le system le reconnais bien
<septox> a propos ntp => ca ndem grave qd le router est en GMT+2 alors que les ps (en dhcp) st a GMT+1, le lease (de 30 mins) est deja perime qd il atteint le client
<ongolaBoy> sovo: quelle est l'erreur au moment du montage ?
<indy21> hi.
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-01
<septox> hi
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> il y a meeting demain
<septox> IRC meeting demain
<septox> vs avez des points ? si oui je peux deja les noter
<indy21> c'est a kel heure?
<septox> normalement a 17h
<indy21> heure locale?
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/kmer/490/detail/
<septox> normalement oui
<septox> la j'ai fai une erreur sur l'heure aie !
<ongolaBoy> hum.. j'aurais voulu midi :( mais bon
<septox> ah on peut changer ? moi ca me derange pas  et justement il fallait essayer de revoir l'heure des meetings IRC
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, mon mail est parti :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est à 13h finalement?
<ongolaBoy> bah.. attendons voir les réactions à mon message dans la liste
<ongolaBoy> mais je penche pour 12h quand même
<indy21> ok wait and see.
<septox> ok
<simplo> hi all!
<indy21> hi simplo
<simplo> hi indy21
<indy21> simplo: comment va?
<sovo> heuuu y'a qlq ici ??
<sovo> ping IzaneFG ongolaBoy septox
<ongolaBoy> sovo: yep ?
<ongolaBoy> moi je pars dans quelques minutes
<sovo> j'ai un pb ca me nack de from
<ongolaBoy> le montage dont tu parlais ?
<ongolaBoy> je te demandais la dernière fois de l'expliquer un peu plus
<sovo> j'arrive pas a ce monter automatiquement mon phone. mais lorsque je fais lsusb je le vois. mais dans /dev y'a pas un "sdbX"
<sovo> yes yes
<ongolaBoy> et dans /var/log/messages ?
<ongolaBoy> et tu utilises quel OS et version ?
<IzaneFG> :-/
 * IzaneFG encore les choses compliquées ici :-/
<sovo> je use ubuntu 10.04
<ongolaBoy> hum.. sovo je dois bouger... par contre si tu peux soumettre ton pb dans la liste. on pourra continuer demain (si tu n'as pas de solutions d'ici là)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-02
<septox> hi
 * indy21 espère ne pas être trop en retard
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> bon..
<ongolaBoy> les camers ...
<ongolaBoy> dans 30 min, je dois aller en ville
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: tu étais à la SFD.. tu pourras nous faire un petit point ?
<IzaneFG> heu...
<IzaneFG> un point rapide hein
<IzaneFG> parce que je suis chez un client :D
<ongolaBoy> ok..
<ongolaBoy> c'est quand tu veux
 * IzaneFG dans les configurations de clients mail :)
<ongolaBoy> les ways compliqués ..... ;)
<IzaneFG> très très hein :D
 * indy21 espere ne pas etre trop en retard. :D
<IzaneFG> heu...
<IzaneFG> indy21: peut le faire non
<IzaneFG> s'il a le temps
<ongolaBoy> comme vous voulez.. arrangez vous seulement
<ongolaBoy> juste qu'une personne parle brièvement de la SFD
<indy21> IzaneFG, ongolaBoy, vous parlez de koi?
<IzaneFG> indy21: fait un peu un petit point bref un pointillé sur la SFD :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok c'est bon pour moi.
<ongolaBoy> .
 * indy21 peut commencer je suppoz
<ongolaBoy> yep
<indy21> bon en résumé
<indy21> notre présence à la SFD s'est résumé en à un seul point : l'install party
<IzaneFG> et aussi install party hein
<indy21> nous avons effectués des installations de la 12.04 LTS sur des ordinateurs (à 98% des laptops)
<IzaneFG> :D
<indy21> nous avons fait au peu près plus de 50 installations de ubuntu
<indy21> pour la plupart il s'agissait d'étudiants de Yaoundé I
<ongolaBoy> ok
<indy21> pour ma part j'ai vu beaucoup d'enthousiame à découvrir et à l'essayer
<septox> .
<septox> des photos ?
<septox> on est a quel point deja ?
<septox> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/kmer/490/detail/
<indy21> nous étions tellement occupés que personne n'a pensé à faire des photos
<septox> ok
<septox> ping ongolaBoy IzaneFG indy21
<indy21> septox : c'es encore prkoi le ping la?
 * IzaneFG se reconnecte dans quelques minutes
<septox> pr le pt 1 "etats des lieux des personnes et activites ds le pays"
<septox> on a retenu koi ?
<septox> j'avais un petit mot sur le pt
<indy21> je crois qu'on a encore fini avec le pt sur la SFD
<septox> indy21:  ah pr reveiller les gens non, sur certains cleints qd on te ping la fenetre change de coleure ou bien fais du bruit => pr attiter ton attention
<septox> ah ok
<septox> dc restons sur le pt "SFD"
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> peut etre que shloch a quelque chose a ajouter
 * indy21 croi ke son tweet a fait mouche
<indy21> pour ceux qui viennent d'arriver nous sommes le résumé de notre activité à la SFD
 * indy21 voulait voir DjiaThink au SFD. :D
<DjiaThink> indy21 Sorry, je pouvais pas etre la :)
 * valdesjo slt people sorry pr le retard!
<indy21> DjiaThink : pas grave. du moment que nous mette Djoss.tv sur Ubuntu TV. :D
<shloch> artelier Ubuntu continued untill AFTER the end of SFD
<shloch> plusieur installations se sont derouler sur place
<DjiaThink> indy21: lol, dès que tu buy ta Ubuntu TV tu me dis je put djoss dessus :D
<septox> .
<indy21> bon on peut continuer ???
<valdesjo> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<DjiaThink> .
<indy21> ping valdesjo
<shloch> where's Izane ?? ieuh
<septox> okay
 * indy21 a fait une erreur de ping sur valdesjo
<indy21> shloch: il est allé faire les ways compliqués
 * valdesjo j'ai wanda :)
<septox> .
<septox> bien
<septox> revenons au premier pt "etats des lieux des personnes et activites ds le pays"
<septox> comme vs le savez deja ongolaBoy sera sur YDE
<septox> la releve a NDERE est entrain de prendre place
<septox> comme vs le savez Christmat, indy21, Izane, Arsene st tjrs a YDE
<ongolaBoy> c'est ariabbas qui sera (est même déjà) le point de contact pour ngaoundéré. Il est à la prière du vendredi ...
<septox> ongolaBoy: ok noté
<septox> coe vs le savez Brice, Julius, Romeo, Eloge, DjiaThink st tjrs a DLA
<septox> coe vs le savez tous, je ne suis pas au Cameroun
<shloch> yde
<septox> et comme vs ne le saviez pas tous, je me propose de poser un pas en arriere en ce qui concerne mes activites de coordination au sein de la Communauté Ubuntu-cm
<septox> shloch: merci , YDE
<septox> je me proposasi de me retirer de la coordination generale pr une durée d'un an le temps pr moi de gerer quelques petits trucs personels
 * ongolaBoy va sortir mais reste connecté
<indy21> septox: humm et qui va te remplacer?
<indy21> ping
<septox> disons que je ne coordonais pas deja seul
<septox> j'etais avec ongolaBoy, dc il pourras essayer de continuer et trouveras certainement des personnes engagés qui vont l'aider
 * IzaneFG heu... j'ai raté quoi? :-/
 * IzaneFG log please? :-(
<septox> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/02/%23ubuntu-cm.txt
<septox> euh le log n'est up to date hein
<septox> wanda !
<IzaneFG> je vois seulement "[11:00] <septox> hi" :-(
<indy21> il faudra attendre quelques heures avant qu'il ne se met à jour.
 * valdesjo @izane take le fichier et une fois ouvert tu ecris "F5" dedans puis tu valides! ça va actualiser! :p
<IzaneFG> valdesjo: lol
<IzaneFG> ok il est à jour now :)
 * valdesjo pas devant mon ecran
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> c'est fini?
<IzaneFG> on est déjà dans le divers selon l'ordre du jour http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/kmer/490/detail/ :)
<indy21> hein? déja?
<septox> oui oui
<septox> ah moi que quelqu'un ait un autre pt
<indy21> j'aimerai juste proposer qu'on puisse relancer des micro-activités mensuelles dans la communauté
<IzaneFG> indy21: +1
<indy21> besoin d'organiser de super grands events
<indy21> juste des rencontres on peut apprendre comment utiliser ubuntu au quotidien
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> moi je cible les journalistes :)
<IzaneFG> ils en ont besoin à chaque fois qu'ils nous voient travaillé sous ubuntu
<IzaneFG> donc je concocterais une version de la 12.04 pour eux avec les softs adaptés :)
<indy21> IzaneFG: a mettre dans la todolist de ubuntu-cm
<IzaneFG> yep
<IzaneFG> quand ça sera prêt on pourra faire une présentation et install party au mincom
<IzaneFG> ils ont une salle qui peut nous accueillir :)
<indy21> IzaneFG :+1
<indy21> IzaneFG: faudrai faire un wiki pour ca, proposer une liste de softs à integrer, etc...
<IzaneFG> yep
<IzaneFG> mais je vais aussi causer avec les concernés hein;...
<septox> great
<shloch> :)
<IzaneFG> voilà un gars sur le wiki
<IzaneFG> mais je ne vois pas "modifier" :-/
 * valdesjo d retour
<indy21> IzaneFG: faut te connecter pour ca
<IzaneFG> déjà
<shloch> on peut focaliser des reunion sur des themes :) je m'explik
<indy21> IzaneFG: tu a clicker sur "Editer"?
<shloch> meeting multimedia (ce jour sera sur les paquets multimedia, les decouvertes des uns et autres )
<shloch> la seance peut finir avec un podcast :)
<IzaneFG> où ça?
<shloch> ca se decide ca :)
<indy21> voici un otre problème : le local.
<indy21> bon on peut ca chez moi hein... j'ai pa de pb. juste la distance.
<IzaneFG> heu... le local de quoi?
<IzaneFG> indy21: editer là est où?
<indy21> IzaneFG: send un peu le link de la page ou tu es. normalement c'est en haut à gauche. mais il faut etre connecté
<indy21> IzaneFG: la plupart du temps le wiki de ubuntu te déconnecte à chak foi ke tu change de pages.
<IzaneFG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects
<shloch> meeting jeu, meeting securite, meeting admin system, meeting voip etc........ (always on ubuntu)
<IzaneFG> shloch: heu... oui oui
<indy21> shloch:always!!!
<IzaneFG> shloch: ça arrive souvent
<shloch> hein ?
<indy21> mais je pense qu'il faut d'abord se focaliser sur l'utilisateur "nul". lui montrer comment utiliser ubuntu. lui inculquer la notion de commande
<shloch> +
<shloch> ca c'est quand on faire des deplacement grand public, exple au SFD, dans des ecoles, rencontre telk  barcamp etc.......
<shloch> mais en general, c'est des inities ki assistent a des meetings :)
<indy21> shloch: pa forcemen
<shloch> bahhhhh :(
<shloch> en tout cas, on ne va pas initier tous le temps :)
<shloch> c'est le pourkoi on doit laisser les historik, magazines, wiki, rapport, podcast :D
<IzaneFG> .
<shloch> #np @rihanna - Rude boy
<shloch> lol
<valdesjo> #np xo.xo "Rude Mail"
<valdesjo> héhéhé
<sovo> hiiiiiiiiiii
<shloch> un appercu du fonctionnement de la ubuntu team UK http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<shloch> je sais k'ils sont developer mais, ca nous boost, on a du TAF :D
<septox> .
<septox> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/02/%23ubuntu-cm.txt
<shloch> (y)
<swell> septox: merci pour le log
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> Mrd jai rate la meeting
<ariabbas> bon j vais vwr les logs
<IzaneFG> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/02/%23ubuntu-cm.txt
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> IzaneFG: thanks
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-11-04
<_rheora_> slt
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-28
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-29
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-30
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-31
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> 'jour
<indy21> ongolaBoy:'jour
<indy21> ongolaBoy:les provisions du congé. :D
<ongolaBoy> hum... :D
<septox> .
<septox> Na ndako boni ? (how is the family ? )
<septox> euh quel cong? ? :D
<ongolaBoy> bi ne mvoua (on va bien) (ewondo)
 * ongolaBoy était en congé pendant 2 semaines
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-11-02
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-27
<ariabbas> ;) ongolaBoy
<ariabbas> also ;) for my compagion ubuntulog_ :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: hi :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-29
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-31
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ;-)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: 'jour
<ariabbas> slt ongolaBoy
<ariabbas> hi for all ;à
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-11-01
<ongolaBo1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-26
<coco1> ..
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-29
<ongolaBoy> Adiks: le miroir du centre de calcul http://miroir.uninet.cm/ubuntu/
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> la version officielle pour l'upgrading https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<ongolaBoy> la liste ubuntu-cm si ça te dit https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-cm
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-30
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-11-01
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-11-03
<ariabbas> ...
